# How can a HE lord get a 2+ armour save and a reroll



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

And how can I make it so my Dwarf general has the same


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

If im not mistaken vambraces of defence and armour of Caledor for the high elf. For a dwarf lord, give him shield rune of stone and a rune of resitance


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

but you could always go with armour of silverd steel and dawnstone that counts for both


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Dragon Armor gives a 2+ as I recall, and with Pond Stone, that's only 25 points of magical items for a rerollable 2+ armor save.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

no Dragon armour is just heavy armour with immunity to flaming attacks.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Dragon armour, barded elven steed and shield with the dawnstone- 2+ armour with a re-roll. If I am taking a dragon (at least if I did- no dragon for 8th yet) I would always take the armour of caledor and vembraces of defence. 80pts but a rerollable 2+ save and a 4+ ward plus fire immunity for rider and dragon are great... just leaves enough points free for talisman of loec or amulet of light. Both of which are great fun (love playing ethereal enemies when they suddenly realise that even my dragon is pumping out magical attacks )

Pretty much any hero from any army that can take common magical items can get a rerollable 2+ save by taking heavy armour, shield and a barded steed. If you add a few extra points in you can make it a rerollable 1+ by taking something like an enchanted shield or the dragonhelm (still only done using basic equipment and common magic items).
Empire and chaos could easily get a rerollable 0+ save except that the new rules state that 1+ is as good as you can get (laughing at tyrion for that one, poor chap- only a 1+AS and either 4++ or 4+ regen).


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

armour of caledor vambraces of defence


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

You can't get 0+ or better saves now? LAAAAME!!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Not seen it in the rulebook but:

Page 43 – Saving Throws
Change the third paragraph to “Note that a save of any kind
can never be better than 1+. This does not prevent a model
having items or special rules that would take the save even
lower, it simply caps the saving throw at 1+. Also, remember
that a roll of 1 is always a failure.”

was in the FAQ. I keep missing these little gems in the rulebook- no more -3+ saves that allow a 4+ against S10 attacks.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Putch. said:


> no Dragon armour is just heavy armour with immunity to flaming attacks.


Ah, my bad. Well still, easy enough to take a barded steed and a shield with pond-stone. And you should have plenty of points left over for a Ward Save!


----------

